# Girl's Firestone Middleweight



## IJamEcono (Feb 19, 2012)

Hey all, 

I bought this bike a few months ago. I"m wondering if anyone knows what year it may be from. 

Serial number is E272058. Thank you!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Feb 21, 2012)

Two of these back to back! As with the other, it's a Snyder built bike from around 1959-63ish. Now that I'm thinking about it, I have one too!


----------

